# nutrient qustions



## berserker (Dec 21, 2006)

i have read over and over never to use a soil that is pre-fertialized.that is AFTER i started my plants,thats what they were transplanted into.this soil has a nute componant of 0.21-0.07-0.14. I know this isnt very high but will have some affect to the plant either good or bad, and  i am also using a nute that is PETERS 20-20-20.that i give it every other watering.should i change out the soil(they have been transplnted already once) and keep up these nutes or can i keep doing what i am doing and use a little weaker nute salution?the soil is MG and i know alot of people don't like using it,but there also alot of people that have good crops from it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> i have read over and over never to use a soil that is pre-fertialized.that is AFTER i started my plants,thats what they were transplanted into.this soil has a nute componant of 0.21-0.07-0.14. I know this isnt very high but will have some affect to the plant either good or bad, and i am also using a nute that is PETERS 20-20-20.that i give it every other watering.should i change out the soil(they have been transplnted already once) and keep up these nutes or can i keep doing what i am doing and use a little weaker nute salution?the soil is MG and i know alot of people don't like using it,but there also alot of people that have good crops from it.


MJ needs a different set of nutes than are offered in a generic nutrient like the 20-20-20 you're using. More of some, less of others.

The Brothers Grunt use MG soil with no other nutes until flowering, and have had excellent results with weed.

I would observe your plants VERY closely, and at the first sign of problems, stop using the 20-20-20.

There are many nutrients available for everyone that are specially designed for MJ. I'll never understand why folks will spend hundreds of dollars on lights, and then skimp on the cost of the appropriate nutrients. Why not just do it all by the book?


----------



## bapro (Dec 21, 2006)

I did the same thing, i used MG with nutes before i knew that it shouldnt be done if you plan on adding nutes. 
 I burned my babies a little until i realized the problem ...then i just watered with plain water for weeks on end and the problem went away .... 
 THEN i thought it might be a good time to add a little nute again and burned them a little AGAIN . 
 If you have MG nute soil...just use water ............ 

thats IMO


----------



## berserker (Dec 21, 2006)

Stoney,I didnt feel like i was going the cheap way on the nutes because i read about PETERS 20-20-20 on this site from acouple of well known people on here.(according to there rating)So if you feel like i am going the wrong way please let me know the right nutes that i should be using.I would be very appreciated:yay: also could i use a weaker nutes salution to make up the difference for the nutes in the soil?or just use  only water like bapro suggested? thanks for your time or any one that could lend a helping hand


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey berserker71, with the MG soil, no other nutes should be given until you flower the plants. How big are your pots? How old are your plants? Are they clones or from seed? How tall are they? Can you post some pics of them?

I guess I could maybe see it if they were 4 feet tall and full blown bushes, but anything less than that, and you'll see some nute burn unless you're mixing the 20-20-20 very very weak.


----------



## berserker (Dec 21, 2006)

Stoney,my first plant is from seed(very good bag thou)it popped soil 11/25 and is 19 inches tall.I transplanted it from a 4 inch pot to a 5 gallon pot 2 weeks ago.This whole time this plant didnt have proper light cause of a big confussion with mailing for  my 400 hps light but it is in there now and has been on ALL of them for 2 nights now running 24/7 at a temp between 83 to 86.Now my other two plant are clones one is only 5 1/2 inches and the other is 8 inches i dont about what strand they are or really anything about them except this:the plant they came from is a main mother plant its in a phototron (and so where the clones until passed on to me 12/18)i do have two fans in with them and maylar on the walls and i will post some pics tonight.got to take some for you.thank you for all your time!i love all the knoweledge you can pass my way.Thanks again!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

The plant that is 19 inches tall has been getting the 20-20-20 for how long now?

What strength does the package suggest for potted plants? What strength have you been giving that one?

At 19 inches, that plant will be over 5 feet tall at harvest. Are you planning on flowering it soon?

I'm very interested in your plants ability to withstand the additional nutes. Tell me all you can.


----------



## berserker (Dec 21, 2006)

Stoney,That plant is on its second watering with the 20-20-20 and started that on 12/7 and just well water w/softener in between(should i use distilled water instead?)The package suggests 1 teaspoon for every gallon.I started with little over half of that in strenght.I was gonna hold off on flowering it for about another 3 weeks or so.About when it reaches 24 inches.When i started the plant in the 4 inch pot,it was in normal potting soil my wife uses for her house plants.Then it was transplanted into a 5 gallon pot with MG soil moisture control on 12/5.The plant never burned or curled and then started to grow rapidly.On 12/7 I started the 20-20-20 nute and then again second watering around 12/14.The whole time this plant never burned, discolored or curled.To me it seems this plant was never harmed because of all the nutes.On 12/19 they started to get proper light 400 HPS.I dont know what else I can tell you or that you might want to know so if you have any questions for me,ask away. Also here is a couple pictures of each one of the plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2006)

*Are you using the MG soil that feeds plants up to 3 months by any chance? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey berserker71, I asked The Brothers Grunt to stop by and discuss MG soil growing with you. He's had several successful crops using it, and I was relaying what he's explained about using MG for soil grows. He's an authority on the subject and you'd do well to mimic his success.

I'm a hydro guy! Hehe

Hey, I did notice in your pictures that you have a little bit of burn showing on almost all of your leaf tips. I see a curl downward as well. Neither should be there, and the slightness of the symptoms may exaggerate with the continued usage of the nutes your using. I'll let TBG explain the proper usage of MG soil to you. He knows way more than I do about that subject.

Good luck man. I'd like to see the weekly progress on your plants if you'll start a Journal on them. If you run into something I can help with, I'll step back in.


----------



## berserker (Dec 22, 2006)

Stoney,Thank you for all the help and time you have given me.I really do apperciate it!!:headbang: I will start a weekly journal and post some pics of the plant.Thanks again!


----------



## berserker (Dec 22, 2006)

TBG,I am using MG w/ moister control and feeds nutes for three monthes.I have seen that you have real great turn outs using MG.Any and ALL help that you can give me on using MG, I would really apperciate it.The leave tips and edges are starting to yellow and the leaves are curling down.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 23, 2006)

*Whats going on berserker71. If you are using any nutes stop at once this could be your problem. Give the plants that are not looking good a nice flush with plain water. If they are still not looking good in a few days or so we will have to look at something else.  *


----------



## berserker (Dec 23, 2006)

OK ,i started today off with a good flushing and lets see what happens.Thanks for stoping by and helping me out.:clap:


----------



## berserker (Dec 23, 2006)

I got home today to see if anything has changed.My little clone is looking worse so i got it out of that soil and put in new nute free soil.I hope i did the right thing on that cause it was looking bad.The other twoo seem ok,stillproducing good leaves,but the bigger plant the leaves look rippled almost plastic like.I am putting in acouple more pics this time with out the hps messing up the color of the pic.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 24, 2006)

*What is your ph? *


----------



## berserker (Dec 24, 2006)

TBG,I dont have a tester and missed the store by a half an hour now got to wait until tuesday to get it. So i asked a few people that i know, and a this is the conclusion that came up was :I have well water and the salt from my softener is killing my plants.I was told that one of our outside spicket wasnt hooked up to the softener and we ran the line and it was.So now i went and bought 5 gallons of reverse osmossis,so lets hope this is it.Should i flush with the RO water?I'll wait until i hear  back.thanks TBG!!


----------



## berserker (Dec 25, 2006)

TBG,I also want to top or prune my bigger plant.Can you help me on this also?or do you know a good web site i could read up more on this?Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## tcooper1 (Apr 24, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> TBG,I dont have a tester and missed the store by a half an hour now got to wait until tuesday to get it. So i asked a few people that i know, and a this is the conclusion that came up was :I have well water and the salt from my softener is killing my plants.I was told that one of our outside spicket wasnt hooked up to the softener and we ran the line and it was.So now i went and bought 5 gallons of reverse osmossis,so lets hope this is it.Should i flush with the RO water?I'll wait until i hear back.thanks TBG!!


                  Yes it is the salt ...had it happen to me....good luck and thanks for sharing what problems your having...Learning alot from this site.


----------



## Ngakuru999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The plant that is 19 inches tall has been getting the 20-20-20 for how long now?
> 
> What strength does the package suggest for potted plants? What strength have you been giving that one?
> 
> ...


 




If you tie the laterals down so that all of the heads and growth points are relatively the same height then you can get away with a much bigger plant for a fraction of the height, Thats ho im managing over a pound per plant, takes a bit of time to do but who doesn't enjoy sitting with their plants aye.


----------

